# Sensitive to Fragrences



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I soap in a separate room, however after working for 2 hours I find myself feeling sick, sort of off balance and needing to take a nap really really bad. Does anyone else have this problem, and if so what do you do about it? I have a dehumidifier in the same room going all the time.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Is it every time? Lots of people have issues with one fragrance or another. You should see if you can pin it down. How's the ventilation in there? Can you open windows? Another option would be to use a chemical respirator like this: http://www.amazon.com/Anti-Dust-Paint-Respirator-Industrial-Chemical/dp/B000XUIL44


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2011)

There are a couple of fragrances that give me terrible headaches and they are popular ones, but I don't use them anymore, it just is not worth it...I can't even use them in soap.. Black Raspberry vanilla is one of them..
Barb


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Been reading soap forums and there is a lot of discussion about allergic reaction to FOs and some EOs. The reviews are so mixed, EOs better than FOs, some EOs still bad for me, all FOs have a reaction, etc. What is a soaper to do??? can't afford a cabinet full of EOs and it doesnt seem like it actually goes twice as far. The other problem is the curing/storage, can't go into the room without being overwhelmed. I sure would love to go scent free......


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I have a problem when the dehumidifier is on. When I am going to be in the soap room I turn it off for a couple of hours before I go in. And like Barbara I have just had to cut some FOs that were really hard on me - good sellers but not worth it.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I will try to cut dehumidifier off. Would you tell me what FOs you are sensitive to? Even though allergic reactions differ in people I would like to know what you are allergic to so I can compare. Would you, who are on this thread, be willing to share what scents cause you problems? For me its BRV FO CS; Lilly Pads, NG, Magnolia in Bloom, CS, Lemongrass, EO, Lillian, so far, I'm sure there are more to come.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Can you move your dehumidifier into a large closet or another area so it is just being used to cure the soap faster, perhaps also to keep your soap in your molds until it's cut? I can't even imagine soaping with one on! Even today I soaped with my fans on.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

So far, I haven't had any issues with FOs or EOs, but BBW Moonlit Path gives me an instant migraine if I smell it. Blech.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I soap in what used to be the master bedroom and use the walk in closet for curing and the dehumidifier to make it go faster. I am really sensitive to a cherry almond blend I made with a cherry and almond I got from NG. Made me throw up once. Just thinking of it makes me a little sick feeling.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I had to rebatch some Green Irish Tweed one time and I burned it. That totally ruined the scent for me! 

Maybe you can make soap in your kitchen (wear a mask) and put your curing soap in another room or closet. I know you still have to smell it when you unmold and pack it, but at least it isn't in your face while your soaping.

Bottom line, you have to look out for you- and scents that make you sick may have to be skipped.

JMO, but even without allergies and a large scent budget, somehow you will probably still end up with a closet full of fos/eos.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Cherry Almond made me react the same way,as a matter of fact it prompted this thread. I have been out of the room for 3 days , but even walking through it I feel a reaction. I am itching to go back and soap and will do so today
Last night I was in another room and tested EOs. I dipped Q-tips in various combinations and put in baggies. I had a very slight reaction but nothing like the FOs. So I will be sticking with EOs I am about to post a new thread on mixing EOs. Thanks all for the in put.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

I get migraines from any apple scent... and from CS smoke & odor eater...


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

I soap in my large (former double garage) kitchen and cure the soap in a room in my basement, which works very well for me. I have a dehumidifier in the room with the soap and since this is an old house and the basement was muggy and flooded a few times (got it fixed now), the soap curing makes my basement smell nice! 

I have stayed away from vanilla and almond in soap, because I know that the food version vanilla and almond extract are extremely head achey to me.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I just got a box full of FOs I had ordered from CS, had to take a whiff, had immediate reaction, no wonder it says on the side "use in a well ventilated room" I think that I like doing this so much I am going to keep trying. Maybe just do the few florals or spice that I can't do with EOs. Aint that a kick in the pants, find something you love and there are such negative issues :/


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

As a followup, I am able to soap FOs, :crazy I bought a respirator at home depot and wear it when I measure out the FO, cap it and put it outside. I only put the respirator on when the FO is back in the room. I dont wear it when I use EOs. Soooo, I'm back in the saddle again. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Glad it worked out for you Dorit.


----------

